# Old Coleman Heater



## modestmoose

I have a very old Coleman heater that uses Coleman fuel. I haven't been able to figure out how to light it. It does not have a pump up like my lantern and I don't see where to light it???? Any help??


----------



## cranky1

*colman heater*

if it is the green one with the rounded top, you pour alcohol around the top and light it. takes about 20 minutes to get going.


----------



## Nadine

Rubbing alcohol?


----------



## metalbasher

If it is the old catalytic style of Coleman heater, you fill it up then turn it over until you get a wet spot on the screen. Then you light that and capillary attraction takes over.
Don't use them in an closed space, like a sealed up tent. They use up all the air and "will" kill you. Always leave a window open a little so there is an exchange of air.


----------



## fj45lv

Hi all, Metalbasher is absolutely correct about the carbon monoxide killing you in an enclosed, unvented space. A cousin of mine died many years ago this way. He had just started a job as a security guard and it was his first night on the job. Fired one of these up in a car. Very sad. This typ of heater is best used where there is good ventilation. 

When you are cold you may turn to desperate measures, psychologically, a cold house or environment to most people is ver unsettling. I knew another guy that was unemployed with a wife and child. Fired up his CHARCOAL barbecue IN the house. They survivied.

Good idea to always have blankets, and heavier clothing to layer for a worst case scenario. Not comfortable, but uses no fuel, and is affordable, and is almost always available. 

Rubbing alcohol should not be used to start a catalytic heater, it, it is usually about 50% water.


----------



## telegramsam

Would a propane lantern also create alot of carbon monoxide?


----------



## rico567

I have the old green Coleman catalytic heater, a 5K BTU model, I believe. Used to belong to my uncle. It's quite handy, and should be used with Coleman fuel (also used to start it). I suspect it could be used with unleaded gasoline, i.e., I don't believe there'd be anything in it that would poison the catalyst, as the lead in the old-style gas would have. However, I've never used mine with anything except Coleman fuel. You fill the tank with the heater COLD, then you pour a few ounces of fuel on the dome and light it. That gets things going pretty quickly, and in 10 minutes or so you should have a nice glow in the dark from the dome and good heat. As has been mentioned, you never, EVER use any type of heater indoors that employs regular combustion, i.e, which uses oxygen. It will use up all the available oxygen, but the CO (carbon monoxide), produced by incomplete combustion as the oxygen supply dwindles, will probably kill you before you suffocate.


----------



## ovation

*coleman catalytic heater*

Catalytic heaters don't produce CO, they produce CO2 and H2O. They don't burn a flame, they oxidize their fuel at a temperature that doesn't break CO2 down to CO.


----------



## Magus

modestmoose said:


> I have a very old Coleman heater that uses Coleman fuel. I haven't been able to figure out how to light it. It does not have a pump up like my lantern and I don't see where to light it???? Any help??


This will sound like a stupid question,but what color is it?red or green?
If memory serves,the red ones were kerosene fuled,white gas will make them go boom!

If its green,it should be as simple as pumping it up and cracking the valve until you hear it hiss and putting fire to the element with a nice long match.


----------



## NativEdge2050

I have a Coleman 515A Heater, I have no gas or electricity and need heat. Can I use inside for a quick heat session?


----------



## Caribou

The first ambulance run, where I was in charge and the patient was dead before we arrived, was a case where he had used a coleman stove to heat with. Use an open flame at your own peril. I include in this any non vented appliance.

What happens is that as the weather turns cold people close up their accommodations tighter and tighter. A radiant heater, yes the ones that aren't supposed to produce CO, stoves of any kind, anything that uses combustion and is not vented is what I'm talking about. These things require oxygen to function. As long as they have adequate ventilation you are fine. If the place is too tight then the appliance reduces the O2 levels to the point where incomplete combustion occurs and CO is produced. Neither CO nor a reduced O2 content is a healthy situation.

I found a body in full rigor mortis and a room covered in soot from incomplete combustion. If you choose to heat with a flame then make sure there is adequate air exchange because the flame will not share the available oxygen with you.


----------



## TheLazyL

metalbasher said:


> If it is the old catalytic style of Coleman heater, you fill it up then turn it over until you get a wet spot on the screen. Then you light that and capillary attraction takes over...


 :ditto:

Metalbasher is correct.

And IF my memory is correct Coleman fuel is filtered white gas.


----------

